# Butterflied leg



## Wet Spaniel (Mar 29, 2018)

I have friends over for Easter, lamb is a very traditional meal in the UK ate Easter time.  I'm going to cook it over a wood fire rather than smoke it. I dropped a minor bollock when I butterflied it as it was still a little frozen in the middle and didn't cut as forgivengly as if it was thawed.  Anyway, it's now bagged up with olive oil, garlic, lemon and rosemary and is waiting for cooking tomorrow.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 29, 2018)

Looks really good...  that baby will take on some great smokey flavor being cooked over wood...  If I lived closer than 9,000 miles, I'd ask for an invite....


----------



## Wet Spaniel (Mar 29, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Looks really good...  that baby will take on some great smokey flavor being cooked over wood...  If I lived closer than 9,000 miles, I'd ask for an invite....


No need to wait for an invite, I'll get another one on the go for whenever you can make it. I honestly prefer this way of cooking lamb, really hot searing on the outside and still pink on the inside


----------



## daveomak (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## motocrash (Mar 29, 2018)

That looks like it's gonna be good.Do you do it Schwenker or south american/argentinian style?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 30, 2018)

It sounds delicious!
Al


----------



## Wet Spaniel (Mar 31, 2018)

Turned out really good, the battery was dead in my thermometer but I winged it and still managed to get it med rare. I had an American friend over earlier in the year and as well as bagging two trophy deer he also caught me a huge pile of mackerel (sea fish) that cook really well over the fire.


----------



## motocrash (Mar 31, 2018)

Looks great.Sounds like you should have American guests more often! You know...I've always wanted to visit the motherland:D

Cheers


----------



## Wet Spaniel (Mar 31, 2018)

We always make our visitors welcome here...... until they shoot all our deer and catch all
Of our fish!!!


----------

